# Has anyone heard of Danielle Ackerman ?



## Suspicious (Apr 27, 2009)

....


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Suspicious,

I am a little suspicious of your request. 

If she was in the army for 10 years, then is of an age were she can make up her own mind to go where she wishes.

You don’t tell us anything about yourself, or the reasons for why you are looking for this young lady.

Your request is more liking to private detective that a plea of help. And if you believe that she has fled to Australia, then that is where you should be looking.


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 27, 2009)

Odd request ?


----------



## Drone_pilot (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok, then has anyone seen my Glasses, i put them down some where and i 
can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Suspicious (Apr 28, 2009)

.....


----------



## rotorwash (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd say this whole thing looks suspicious, but, then, I would probably be redundant.


----------

